# International Harvester 454 slipping PTO clutch



## borg (Jul 5, 2015)

Hello All

Need to ask for help \ advice please
The PTO clutch is slipping when i try to run a flail mower just wondering how difficult it is to replace it and will i need any special tools

any advice would be great


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/INTERNATIO...471400?hash=item5b3ef81be8:g:fikAAOSwlitZ0RDw

If you're serious about doing you own repairs, then you should seriously consider something like this. Not the most comprehensive nor the greatest of detail, but certainly worth the price if you're starting with nothing at all. 
It will provide some ideas/suggestions you might try relating to possible linkage adjustments or pressure checks that may be of some help without actually tearing into it. If none of that helps your problem, it also provides the basic process for removing, repairing, and re assembling the unit. Whether you decide to attempt the repair yourself or not, a copy of this book will provide far more information than anyone can explain here. 
As for "special tools", most likely there will be nothing other than a basic hand tools. with the possible exception of a hydraulic pressure gauge (300 psi range) and related fittings should you decide to test the clutch for pressures.


----------



## borg (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks for the help just ordered the service manual online


----------



## startinghandle (Nov 1, 2017)

is oil cooler at front blocked??


----------



## startinghandle (Nov 1, 2017)

snap rings on pto shaft could be worn or broken


----------



## borg (Jul 5, 2015)

Sorry for the delay in replying to your post startinghandle very poor internet in rural France , thanks for the advice will check both your suggestion s


----------

